

CIA sought to hack Apple iPhones from earliest days: The Intercept - Varcht
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/10/us-apple-cybersecurity-idUSKBN0M610V20150310

======
tomcart
Original article:

[https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/03/10/ispy-cia-
campa...](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/03/10/ispy-cia-campaign-
steal-apples-secrets/)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9176538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9176538)

------
Varcht
Not much to say except that it has been "game over" for a while now.

